# Jean-Claude Malgoire L'Incoronazione Di Poppea 1985



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Having trouble finding this recording on any of the streaming services. It does seem to be available on a site called Songwave Catherine Malfitano, John Elwes, Gerard Lesne, Gregory Reinhart, La Grande Ecurie Et La Chambre Du Roy, Colette Alliot - Lugaz, Ian Honeyman, Zehava Gal - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione Di Poppea - J. C. Malgoire. Anybody know why it's not available on Spotify/Tidal/Apple Music Quobuz etc ? I've read that is one of the best recordings of Poppea and would like to try before i buy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't know the answer Dulova, but I give you one tip, ask the mods put this in in the opera section.


----------

